# Arby's Vore rp



## Ginza (Jul 8, 2018)

searching for members to do an Arby's vore rp.

Hello I'm looking for a long term Arby's vore rp. I need very specific roles fulfilled. I need, 
 -master

 -slave

 -arby's worker 1

 -arby's worker 2 

-arby's chef 

-arbys turkey deluxe BLT 

-Steve from minecraft 

-two victims 

 we will rp via facebook private message. Here is the discord server:

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Hope to see you there!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey I can fill the Master role. I'm a very dominant and sadistic lizard, I look like a girl but I'm really a man. I'm bisexual but men are kind of icky lol but I'll still throw them to pound town if nothing else is available.

I'm a vore predator by the way


----------



## Gronix (Jul 8, 2018)

Do the victims get life insurance or do we have to get that for ourselves?


----------



## Ginza (Jul 8, 2018)

Gronix said:


> Do the victims get life insurance or do we have to get that for ourselves?



No insurance but we do have free sandwiches


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 8, 2018)

Is it strange if this turns me on?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 8, 2018)

_Just when I thought vore couldn't get any better - CrimCyan (slave in rp)_


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> No insurance but we do have free sandwiches


Kinda hard to get a sandwich when you *are* the sandwich. :V


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jul 8, 2018)

Are you serious about this? Sadly I don't have facebook but if I could join I would've definitely done steve from minecraft.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginza, are you okay? XD


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jul 8, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Ginza, are you okay? XD


The real question is, you really find this not ok? This is perfectly fine behavior.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Ginza (Jul 8, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


>



So you will be the victim then?


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Do you will be the victim then?



OwO


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jul 8, 2018)

I have this idea for a magic feral whale...


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)

I actually would do this if I wasn't out of town all week...


----------



## Ginza (Jul 8, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I actually would do this if I wasn't out of town all week...



Arby’s vore > real life



Dongding said:


> I have this idea for a magic feral whale...



I’m sure we can find him a role :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Arby’s vore > real life


*rolls eyes*


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginza said:


> searching for members to do an Arby's vore rp.
> 
> Hello I'm looking for a long term Arby's vore rp. I need very specific roles fulfilled. I need,
> -master
> ...



Have room for an old friend.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 9, 2018)

So yknow how you can donate your body to science when you die? 

Asking for a friend but if you just _happened_ to be a bovine and you just _happened_ to maybe die at some point...do you think it’d be possible to donate your body to contribute to at least 3 Arby’s roast beef sandwiches?


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 9, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> So yknow how you can donate your body to science when you die?
> 
> Asking for a friend but if you just _happened_ to be a bovine and you just _happened_ to maybe die at some point...do you think it’d be possible to donate your body to contribute to at least 3 Arby’s roast beef sandwiches?



Alright deal I hope my body tastes good for your sandwiches


----------



## Dongding (Jul 9, 2018)

I want all the cuts that can't be classified as cuts and normally get sent to hot dog factories to be made into hot dog meat.


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I want all the cuts that can't be classified as cuts and normally get sent to hot dog factories to be made into hot dog meat.



ok show me where the butcher shop is Ill be happy to sacrfice myself to be a great sandwhich


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 10, 2018)

Don't start without me ;w;


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 10, 2018)

I was going to post one of Dragoneer's famous works of art to show how much I want to vore the arby's but I reconsidered it as that might get me in trouble lmao


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 11, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Arby’s vore > real life
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure we can find him a role :V



Can I be a victim?


----------



## Ginza (Jul 11, 2018)

Silent_Alpha said:


> Can I be a victim?



Yes OwO


----------



## MAN_BURD (Jul 11, 2018)

put me in coach


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 11, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yes OwO



Are you doing it in a PM?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2018)

Teh discord.


----------

